# A Labor of Love



## fureverywhere (Nov 19, 2015)

As some of you know my grandson arrived some months ago. I know my son's wife...son too though he won't admit it...would be thrilled by baby pictures. Keep in mind I had five children. Do you know the number of boxed photographs I had to sort? Make your eyes cross after while. I narrowed it down. They always called my kids the "Cookie Cutter Kids", that is everyone looked like the one before.

Undated and unidentified? TOSS
My two permanently estranged girls? Aye your basically dead to me. TOSS
I don't remember the kids in the shot. Best buddy has sent pics of nieces and nephews for years...maybe twenty or thirty kids there. TOSS

That left me with a few thousand meaningful snapshots to sort. But what a beautiful feeling. My Davey was 30 this year. My Mum giving him his first bath. Aunts and Uncles who passed years ago cuddling him. Even me oy G-d, I was twenty one when he was born. Don't even recognize meself. But I got a scrapbook maker, printed pages and you can be as simple or fancy as you like.

Davey from newborn to maybe fifteen. Plus a box of pictures from when he was older, plus a whole other book of baby snaps. Pretty novel too...sitting there trimming photos and using those devilish plastic corners to put them in an actual book. We're the last of a generation with this stuff. But the trip down memory lane was peaceful. I can die happy now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2015)

That is a big job Fur, and yes, a labor of love.  I have some albums of photos, and some loose in boxes, never had the incentive yet to sort and organize at all.  I have no kids, so it's just me and hubby and our families since we were children.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 19, 2015)

Really these Michael's albums are lovely, making one for youngest son and daughter when I have a chance.


----------

